# River Salmon Rod/Reels



## MiOutdoorsGuy (Mar 23, 2015)

With the cooler mornings moving in I know I can't be the only one dreaming about being on the river. Just wanted to see what are opinions on best river spinning set ups. What do you guys like using for salmon on the river? As always I'm looking to upgrade my rod/reel collection and try something new out this fall.

Sent from my SM-A326U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## OnlyChild (Jul 5, 2016)

MiOutdoorsGuy said:


> With the cooler mornings moving in I know I can't be the only one dreaming about being on the river. Just wanted to see what are opinions on best river spinning set ups. What do you guys like using for salmon on the river? As always I'm looking to upgrade my rod/reel collection and try something new out this fall.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A326U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Just in general, the reel needs enough drag to slow down a 25 pound fish. The rods that I like are 8 to 9 ft. long. Stiff or limber is something that is personal.


----------



## Ojh (Sep 4, 2019)

Depends on the use, whether you are casting lures, bottom bouncing or bobber fishing are some of the more popular.. How you gonna fish?


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

Ojh said:


> Depends on the use, whether you are casting lures, bottom bouncing or bobber fishing are some of the more popular.. How you gonna fish?


This^^^^


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

9'6 med/light loomis. If I'm in a small river I like to use my fly reels.


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

Float fishing: Smaller rivers I like 9'6-10'6 medium action. You can go medium light and use it for both steel/kangs. Bigger rivers, I wouldn't float with anything less than 10'6. For line with kangs, I run braid, but no guys that don't. I think any braid between 20-40 would do. I've been running 30lb braid and that seems to be plenty. 15lb flouro or maxima leader seems to do the trick. I've switched over to a baitcaster when floating, but still have friends that use a spinning real and catch just as many fish. It's a pretty simple set up for kangs, don't over think it.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

I use 28lb blood run as my main and 20lb floro sunline as my leader. Tried and true, never had an issue with it. I might add I fish smaller rivers... betsie, little man, boardman, stuff that size. If u fish bigger river systems u would benefit from a longer rod like dog said above.


----------



## MiOutdoorsGuy (Mar 23, 2015)

I was thinking of adding a rod/reel combo more for float fishing. I picked up a borealis 9' combo earlier this spring and seem to like it quite a bit for casting. Just wondering if there are other rod/reel combos to have in my arsenal. I appreciate all of your guys info and feedback and input!

Sent from my SM-A326U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Bruce William (Feb 11, 2004)

I have a good fly reel for salmon on FB for $ 75. Mods if this isn't the place NP I'll take it down.







Для просмотра нужно войти или зарегистрироваться


Смотрите публикации, фото и другие материалы на Facebook.




www.facebook.com


----------



## MiOutdoorsGuy (Mar 23, 2015)

Bruce William said:


> I have a good fly reel for salmon on FB for $ 75. Mods if this isn't the place NP I'll take it down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks but I was looking for spinning rod/Reels maybe even a baitcaster

Sent from my SM-A326U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

I think a really good question is, what kind of budget are you working with. There's tons and tons of low end to high end setups u could rock.


----------



## westsidepolack (Feb 6, 2018)

I have a 9'6" fenwick hmx that's medium power and its works great for salmon/steelhead. I also have 9'4" lamiglas redline medium/heavy that is awesome for chucking hardware for kings. I thought the medium/heavy redline would've felt like fishing with a broomhandle but i was so wrong. You can feel the "thumps" of a spoon wobbling or a stickbait working just like you can on a medium or light action rod. I also have a 9'8" medium/light redline for steelhead that works great for drifting a jig and waxworm under a float. I would use caution using the medium/light redline for kings though. My buddy broke his on a king. Like everyone has said, it all depends on how you plan on fishing. I personally suck at bouncing spawn sacs, skien, or beads so i usually throw hardware. The guys that fish that way will probably have a different preference for rods. I use 20lb braid with a 15lb fluorocarbon leader. Now i just need to hook one of dem kangs in da riva in da hobie.

Sent from my LM-G900 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Ojh (Sep 4, 2019)

When I'm bouncing spawn I like the 8' 6" Fenwick HMX with a Shimano Curado, I also use similar rod with a Calcutta but I prefer the smaller reel and it has plenty drag for kings. I like the 20# PowerPro braid line, leader materials differ with my mood (size, type & length is one of things I change often when lookin for a fish).
I don't do bobber fishing but imagine you'd have a different setup for it.


----------



## MiOutdoorsGuy (Mar 23, 2015)

Mr Burgundy said:


> I think a really good question is, what kind of budget are you working with. There's tons and tons of low end to high end setups u could rock.


Great question. Looking between $100-$200 for rod and reel.

Sent from my SM-A326U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

MiOutdoorsGuy said:


> Great question. Looking between $100-$200 for rod and reel.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A326U using Michigan Sportsman mobile
> Hmmm, maybe a president reel and a ugly stick... that would work for your budget. Maybe a cabelas fish eagle, those are really nice for the cost


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

lots of info, i use ultralights for all my river fish, except for flathead cats i use something a lot heavier, my grandparent brought me up, my grandpa taught me to fish, he was born in the 1870's he all ways said "it's never the weapon / pole, but the person behind it" just something to think about


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

MiOutdoorsGuy said:


> Great question. Looking between $100-$200 for rod and reel.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A326U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Okuma SST for the rod would be my suggestion. Pair that with a 13 inception or a Abu revo x. Spinning set up, Pflueger presidents are hard to beat for the price. Those would all be a good starting points.


----------



## buckwacker 48097 (Nov 11, 2010)

I have done a lot of research on rod/reel combos and I tired hard to get an Okuma Celio rod bud they are out everywhere so a Fenwick HMG 10'6'' M/H rod is what I settled on. I just got my Okuma c-55 Ceymar ( which was bent and I now have to send it back) and it should pair nicely. My research was done in the spirit of "best buy for my buck" so these 2 purchases together are well under $200. Headed to Manistee so I guess I can't try it out this weekend. This combo was to be used to cast off piers and in the rivers for kings.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Burgundy brings up a good point for sure, last year I used a $30 rod and a okuma reel that came in at $140 or $150. I can get all the feel I need if drifting with my pointer finger on the line. You don't need lots of sensitivity in your rod with hardware or bobbers.

This year I stepped the rod up to a $40 rod (ugly stick) and got a extra 6" in length in medium action but I am using the same reel. I feel that a good durable reel with a smooth smooth drag is more important than a a high dollar sensitive rod.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Now all we need is some fish in the river to test that new hideous branch out.... (ugly stick)


----------

